
The Copyright Mavericks - denzil_correa
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2017/11/the_sonny_bono_memorial_collection_fights_copyright_creep.html
======
larrik
"Nobody wants to deny creators a living"

I don't know, it might still be better than the current system.

------
dredmorbius
On the matter of paying authors: _pay them_ , but decouple that payment from
distribution of works.

There are several models, the two of which that strike me as most viable being
an income or wealth based tax, and/or an Arbitron or ASCAP-based royalties
scheme based on distribution.

There's the age-old problem that high-quality, high-preparation-cost works
tend to see vastly less distribution, despite their value to society as a
whole. Coming up with a set of tiers or categories of work and determining the
funding, and consequent number of authors who can be supported, might be one
approach.

And there's still space for direct physical-copy sales where that's
appropriate. A book _is_ a nice thing to have and hold, remarkably durable,
and can be a treasured possession and an exchange-token in trade. But the
present copyright model is clearly an impediment to the dissemination of
knowledge, not a promoter of it, as the stated intent indicates.

I've made my own proposal, it's similar to numerous others:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/1uotb3/a_modes...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/1uotb3/a_modest_proposal_universal_online_media_payment/)

On information and markets:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/2vm2da/why_inf...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/2vm2da/why_information_goods_and_markets_are_a_poor_match/)

Nobel Laureate economist Joseph Stiglitz, "Knowledge as a Global Public Good,"
in Global Public Goods: International Cooperation in the 21st Century, Inge
Kaul, Isabelle Grunberg, Marc A. Stern (eds.), United Nations Development
Programme, New York: Oxford University Press, 1999, pp. 308-325.

[http://s1.downloadmienphi.net/file/downloadfile6/151/1384343...](http://s1.downloadmienphi.net/file/downloadfile6/151/1384343.pdf)

